# Seagulls Defense?



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Have a question? I am waiting for the rehabber to get home from upnorth due home sometime tonight. I found a Seagull with a badly broken wing, (Compound Break) at the elbow area, plus an injured leg at the knee area. I stablilized the wing so it isn't dangling anymore, but everytime I have to give it fresh water and food or to check on it, it trys to Vomit on me. Yuck! Is this normal behavor for these birds? Just wondering as I have never seen this before. 

Thanks Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I rescued a seagul a Long time ago when I didint even have one single pet  seeing this poor bird with a broken wing I felt so sad and asked my mom to take it home she said no.
So I kept thinking about cats hurting it or other kids thats when I decided I had to rescue it I went to my mom in tears and said Im helping it and slamed the door I looked for the bird found and picked him up.

The next day we phoned a wildlife centre and they took the bird. 
Now my mom just says nothing when she sees another pet because I have goten her to love them so much.

Im not shur why it is vomiting tho probably just sick or maybe it ate something bad hopefuly it shall get better soon.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Some people feed cruel things to Seagulls on purpose.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well this one is just throwing up little bits of moist cat food I gave him/her. She will more than likely be put down as her wing is very mangled. I feel bad for it as they are pretty birds.


----------

